# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Kloppend gevoel in rug

## herman59

Wie herkend dit?
Het ontstaat bij mij meestal in een stress situatie, een kloppend gevoel in de onderrug, het lijkt alsof een bloedvat op een zenuw tikt, het is behoorlijk heftig en duurt (bij mij althans) 7 a 10 slagen, hierna zakt het weg en heb ik nog enige dagen vage rugpijn.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Herman,

He vervelend dat je zo'n vervelend gevoel in je onderrug krijgt!
Je geeft zelf aan dat het meestal voorkomt tijdens stress, dus het zou goed kunnen dat de pijn veroorzaakt wordt door spanning die door stress wordt veroorzaakt.
Ik heb zelf chronishe rugpijn, maar als ik gestrest ben dan heb ik ook meer pijn, wat bij mij wel helpt is een warme douche of de combinatie zwemmen daarna sauna (inspanning en ontspanning). 
Ben je hiermee al eens bij je huisarts geweest?
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sefi

Kan ook een spier zijn die op 'hoog spanning' staat door de stress.

----------

